
Show HN: Keepasswd – Script to automate changing ssh passwords from KeePass DB - deadfece
https://github.com/jodiecunningham/keepasswd
======
hsx
I think this is really cool but why not use SSH keys instead of passwords?

~~~
deadfece
Thanks!

Some systems allow keys, but still expire account passwords.

Some systems also do not have NOPASSWD: for every group in sudoers. On those
systems you are likely to have to use a password with sudo to elevate
privileges.

Changing via SSH also updates shadow entries that are often used many other
places, like console logons or local user references implemented in software.

Temporary passwords for firecalls.

